# Dimming thermostat... not working



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi

Just picked up a HabiStat Thermostat and plugged it it.

Set it to max - 95F and placed the sensor in the warm part of the tank, towards the colder side, expecting it to leave the basking light on, since the thermometer was showing the temp was lower than 95F.

But the light never came on, I turned the dial on the thermostat randomly and that sometimes turned the light on.

I'm assuming this unit is faulty - or am I being a complete n00b? 

Also, my basking light is an Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp 100w.

Thanks


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Was the lamp heating up? If not then you need to check the stat fuses and such to see if there is a simply reason why it's not working.
If the lamp heats up then it's probably just the led light that isn't working but the stat is.
Plug the lamp into a socket to make sure that works ok on it's own - without the reptile for the moment.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi there,
I am afraid your problem is not with the thermostat but with the bulb.
None of the UV lamps on the market can be used with any sort of thermostat. They are mercury self ballasted, which means that they cannot be turned on and off in quick succession, nor can they be dimmed. 
They have a warm up period and can only run on mains 230 volts.
This is the reason that they are only suitable for environments that cannot be overheated by an uncontrolled heater (in other word BIG cages!).


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

peterf said:


> Hi there,
> I am afraid your problem is not with the thermostat but with the bulb.
> None of the UV lamps on the market can be used with any sort of thermostat. They are mercury self ballasted, which means that they cannot be turned on and off in quick succession, nor can they be dimmed.
> They have a warm up period and can only run on mains 230 volts.
> This is the reason that they are only suitable for environments that cannot be overheated by an uncontrolled heater (in other word BIG cages!).


Oh

So what does everyone use? How am I supposed to keep the basking light temp at 105-110F?

Thanks


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

People use reflector spot lights with dimmers to manage hot spots and temperatures.
The lamp you have provides UV and can be used providing the cage is large enough for it not to be able to overheat the cage as it cannot be controlled.
The other option (which is more commonly used) is using a UV fluorescent tube for the UV as it doesn't give off much heat.
I hope that helps!


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

peterf said:


> People use reflector spot lights with dimmers to manage hot spots and temperatures.
> The lamp you have provides UV and can be used providing the cage is large enough for it not to be able to overheat the cage as it cannot be controlled.
> The other option (which is more commonly used) is using a UV fluorescent tube for the UV as it doesn't give off much heat.
> I hope that helps!


Ah ok. 

Hmm I do have a UV fluorescent tube in there as well. 

So I need a different bulb for the basking light?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

what animal is it for?


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> what animal is it for?


Its a bearded dragon - sorry should have mentioned.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

OK - then you need a white light during the day - so I would get a 100 watt spot bulb alongsied the uv tube

the other alternative might be to try the 100 watt uv without a stat and monitor the temperatures carefully.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

sharpstrain said:


> OK - then you need a white light during the day - so I would get a 100 watt spot bulb alongsied the uv tube
> 
> *the other alternative might be to try the 100 watt uv without a stat and monitor the temperatures carefully.*


Thanks

This is what I have at the moment, but the temps are getting too hot.


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

truly_juan said:


> Thanks
> 
> This is what I have at the moment, but the temps are getting too hot.


Go to B&Q and get a 100 watt spot light bulb, link that to your dimming stat and away you go:2thumblus leave the uv strip in, on for 10-14 hours aday


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

Purple_D said:


> Go to B&Q and get a 100 watt spot light bulb, link that to your dimming stat and away you go:2thumblus leave the uv strip in, on for 10-14 hours aday


I've read that people do that. The UV tube is on from 9-9pm, and so is the basking light.

This is what I have at the moment:

Arcadia D3 Basking 100w Lamp
Arcadia Fluorescent Lighting Controller
Arcadia 12% UVB D3 Reptile 25w Lamp


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

truly_juan said:


> I've read that people do that. The UV tube is on from 9-9pm, and so is the basking light.
> 
> This is what I have at the moment:
> 
> ...


All good, just use B&Q bulbs, around 3 quid for 4:2thumb:,They will work on the dimming stat


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

Purple_D said:


> All good, just use B&Q bulbs, around 3 quid for 4:2thumb:,They will work on the dimming stat


Thanks


----------

